# Which snow blower for a steep driveway?



## bricks

So, I gave up on the idea of plowing my own driveway ($$$, etc).

Now I'm looking into getting a snow blower/thrower. My driveway is long, ~270ft, and the top of the driveway is ~50-60 feet higher than the street.
Most of the driveway is open, with grass on both sides, and near the garage, there are stone walls on either side, about waist high.

I'm told that I should get a 2-stage thrower. Based on the steepness of the driveway, what HP range should I look at? Do they come with heated handles? Are these effective for clearing light snow that gets 'blown' onto the driveway after getting rid of the real stuff?

I live in Massachusetts.


----------



## corkireland

with my experience of snow blowers, though limited. Look at how much money your willing to spend first and find a quality 2 stage blower that will fit your budget. You can find some blowers to be as expensive as a full hydraulic plow. Another important factor is warranty and where you can have it serviced. We made the mistake of purchasing a blower at a Local hardware store and when we threw a rod, ended up having to send it in for a whole new engine like 45 minutes away. And because warranty didn't pay it, pretty mutch doubled our investment in the machine. So far as horsepower goes as long as your larger than say an 8 or 10, it should be sufficient to clear your diveway. of course clear path and max height of clearing path are just as important.. So i wish you goodluck!


----------



## festerw

Honda Track Drive, ours is 15 years old still starts on the first pull and has never needed anything more than oil changes and spark plugs.


----------



## PSDF350

i just bought a toro 1028 10 horse 28" clearing path. was thinking of going honda but they want 800 more for the same machine some of it was diffferant but not enough to justify 800 bucks in my opinion. paid $1400.


----------



## bobingardner

I bought an Ariens 1128 last year and it had heated handles. At first I thought they were kind of gimmicky but I soon grew to appreciate them. They'll be on my list of has-to-haves when I buy my next snowblower. I think I paid around $1300. If you haven't already been there you should try whatsthebest-lawnmower.com.


----------



## wfd44

My father was a toro dealer years ago. At that time they were about the best around. They still make a very ggod unit but Ariens has passed them bye (slightly) in recent years. You can almost never go wrong with full Honda brand power equipment (except $). 

I would go with Ariens or Toro if going wheel driven and Honda if going with tracks. Tracks are great on an incline like you have and they don't beat up the machine like chains will but cost quite a bit more. Home Depot carries the Ariens line up.

I would go no less than 8hp and 28" cut and probably lean towards10 or 11 with a 32" cut.

A properly adjusted blower will scrape very good.

Options like heated grips (gottem on my snowmobile - love em) and cabs are worthwhile especially with the amount of driveway you are talking about (that's why I bought a plow truck).

Biggest recommendation - stay away from the hardware store/Wally World/Store brand blowers. You do get what you pay for. And as with plows - dealer service is at least as important as the quality of the unit itself.


----------



## catskill

*forget the snowblower*

my place is also up high,which translates into strong winds...drifting,ect..
a snowblower up here is like a teaspoon in a sandstorm,do yourself a favor
seriously consider a plow,you wont regret it.two hour's of blowing snow
only to find the next mourning your in the same boat leaves much to be desired.


----------



## dunkmydonut

*Blowers*

Bricks, With the incline I'm thinking Honda Track drive. Nothing stops them! If you want to try the Ariens, go Home Depot. They'll take it back no questions asked. Imagine if you buy it at a dealer, and it doesn't make it up the hill, There could be a problem returning it. 
Something to think about.


----------

